# Paprika Pepper Wine #2 - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Dec 10, 2022)

To repeat what I said in my Paprika Wine #1 post - being half Hungarian, if it's not from Hungary it's not paprika, no discussion.
This batch is using the Leutschauer Paprika pepper from Matrafured, Hungary. One of my favorites that I've been growing for 5-6 years and it's very prolific. Skin is on the thick side so it can be used for frying, stuffing, dried, even fresh with dips. Complex flavors. Starts fruity sweet then peppery, tomatoey, and finishes with a nice spicey heat. It's part of the group of peppers that I absolutely grow every year.
As with my other pepper wines, half pound simmered for a short while.





Transferred this morning.
Color extraction good.
Fruity and floral aroma. Flavor much more complex and layered than the Szegedi 179 paprika pepper. Fruity-berry flavor hits first, nice mystery flavors fill the transition to sweet pepper flavor, then more nice mystery flavors bringing a final mild spicy heat. It's similar to Szegedi 179 in that it tastes like a fruit wine with spice added, but _much_ more complex. I'm happy with this so far.
We'll see where it goes.


----------

